# What Perl package does NetBSD 3.0 supports?



## ESB (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a Perl newbie and I am glad if you could help me with what Perl package is suitable for NetBSD 3.0.0 operating system.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 4, 2011)

Even though you chose the Off-Topic forum, this is not a forum dealing with NetBSD in any way (though someone might know the answer). I suggest you try the NetBSD section of DaemonForums if you have more questions.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 4, 2011)

Ah, I see you already posted there. I'll close this topic.


----------

